# --> pho.to lab app hat bild auf tweetpho.to ungewollt hochgeladen <--



## _PeG_ (28. Mai 2012)

hi,

wie der titel des threads bereits erkennen lässt, habe ich mit meiner freundin etwas herum geblödelt und wollte ihr ein (harmlos) bearbeitetes foto via whatsapp schicken, allerdings bekam sie nur einen link und das foto ist jetzt im web..

ich habe mich auf der seite tweetpho.to (oder wie der mist heißt) nicht angemeldet und möchte das foto jetzt löschen.. ich erhielt keine vorwarnung oder ähnliches, dass das foto direkt ins web gestellt wird und der gegenüber lediglich einen dämlichen link erhält..

grüße
_PeG_


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. Mai 2012)

Den Admin/Besitzer bzw den Kundendienst der Seite eine Nachricht schicken das dies zu löschen ist.


----------



## _PeG_ (28. Mai 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Den Admin/Besitzer bzw den Kundendienst der Seite eine Nachricht schicken das dies zu löschen ist.


 
okay bereits getan.. dachte es hat noch jemand eine idee..

bin ja mal auf die antwort mail gespannt..

echt eine frechheit!!


----------



## -g- (10. Juli 2012)

hiiii 

habe soeben auch den selben schritt gemacht,
wollte das bild über whatsapp schicken 
aber es wurde wie bei dir der link gesendet 
ist nun ärgerlich.

da wollte ich dich fragen, an welche adresse du 
die mail geschickt hast und ob es geklappt hat mit 
dem löschen


----------



## _PeG_ (10. Juli 2012)

-g- schrieb:
			
		

> hiiii
> 
> habe soeben auch den selben schritt gemacht,
> wollte das bild über whatsapp schicken
> ...



keine reaktion seitens der app betreiber.. so ein dreckiges pack ey.. 

die email findest du in der app oder im market (play store) wenn du auf die app gehst und runterscrollst..

eine frechheit ist das.. allerdings sieht man die bilder ja nur, wenn man den entsprechenden link hat..


----------



## -g- (10. Juli 2012)

dankeee sehrrr.
ist ja blöd gemacht das ist
i-wie verarsche man drückt auf 
speichern und senden dann wird
es veröffentlich ........


----------



## fragemann95 (11. Dezember 2013)

hi ich habe das selbe/gleiche problem.....

habt ihr jetz schon herrausgefunden wie man die bilder wieder löschen kann??

e-mail habe ich auch schon geschrieben aber noch keine antwort und das bild is immernoch online!!


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Dezember 2013)

*hust* how to delete photos from pho.to share (Page 1) - Free Online Pho.to services - Pho.to Community *hust*


----------



## fragemann95 (11. Dezember 2013)

ohhh man danke !!

hoffe das klappt :S 

mein englisch is nicht das beste!!


----------



## fragemann95 (11. Dezember 2013)

was ist jetz davon nun der link zum löschen von den bildern bin gerade zu hibelich und aufgebracht um da was zu finden ( enlisch sehr schlecht)
bitte helft mir^^


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Dezember 2013)

So wie ich das verstanden habe wird dein Bild nach 12h ohnehin gelöscht, du kannst aber auch den link zu deinem Bild an die Support-Emailadresse schicken, die löschen das Bild dann.


----------



## _PeG_ (11. Dezember 2013)

naja ganz so einfach war es nicht.. habe das bild auch noch eine woche später gefunden.. 
allerdings findet man es auch nur, wenn man den exakten link hat.. 

hatte den deppen dann eine mail geschrieben und nach ein paar monaten kam dann auch eine antwort, dass das bild endgültig gelöscht wurde!! einfach eine frechheit sowas!! 

grüße


----------



## fragemann95 (12. Dezember 2013)

einfach eine frechheit njaja habe jetz auch eine e-mail geschrieben...
bin jetz schon gespannt wann die mal antworten...;S 

finde die app ansich klasse aber das mit dem veröffentlichen is echt ******** gemacht!!!!
dringender besserungsbedarf bei der app!!!


----------

